# "Out of the Shadows" excellent PBS show on depression



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/takeonestep/dep ... index.html

see more on this. Jane Pauley will be at this years NAMI convention: http://www.nami.org

Excellent documentary/explanation of depression/bipolar. News anchor and host EDIT: Jane Pauley (sorry) is late onset bipolar. You wouldn't believe the stories.

The site provides everything if you missed the broadcast. You can view it online.

Very important when people speak out about mental illness.

Dysthymia sp! is also discussed which is akin to depression but different. This affects so many lives. Have a look at the website. Look at how even the most successful people suffer.

All of the info into depression helps us, as does every bit of neurological research/psychiatric research, etc. Many here have depression and bipolar w/DP/DR.

Best,
D


----------

